# Preferred Tweeter to follow



## kid hustlr (13 June 2016)

Am thinking I'd like to open a twitter account which targets solely the financial markets - in my head im following 15-20 people who tweet about what I want to read about, namely:

- intra day price action of futures markets
- longer term economic policy and prophecy 

Any suggestions on some key figures to follow? a good news feed probably wouldn't hurt either now I think about it.


----------



## Quant (13 June 2016)

kid hustlr said:


> Am thinking I'd like to open a twitter account which targets solely the financial markets - in my head im following 15-20 people who tweet about what I want to read about, namely:
> 
> - intra day price action of futures markets
> - longer term economic policy and prophecy
> ...



\

These are worthy considering 

@tEconomics
@RBAInfo
@ReutersBiz
@SoberLook
@JohnKicklighter 
@Schuldensuehner 
@FactSet 
@markets 
@Livesquawk
@ChrisWeston_IG 
@David_Scutt 
@NorthmanTrader
@TradingFloorcom
@VolatilityWiz

Oh and Tweetdeck is a great resource to organize twitter feed  


https://tweetdeck.twitter.com/#

And if you want a bigger feed i probably got another 20 worthy of a follow


----------



## Modest (13 June 2016)

@jedistocky1
@chigrl
@gb00splusx
@LMTentarelli
@sagaron62 
@****face
@vader7x


----------



## kid hustlr (14 June 2016)

cheers guys, I'll give these a look over the next week or 2 and then come back if I'm after more or a different style.


----------



## CanOz (14 June 2016)

I've got a big list, is there a way to export and edit these?


----------

